# Cultural Genital Traditions



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There is often reports in the media of how different religions and cultures are not accepted in Australia or there may be practices which are not condoned.

There are for sure many Australians who do not have a problem with people from other cultures maintaining their links with traditions if they still abide by the laws of Australia.
Doctors 'consider genital cuts for girls'
Is one such report of what would seem to be a cultural practice not accepted under Australian law and whilst I am no expert on the matter, it does sound reprehensible and attrocious to our way of thinking.

I personally would be 100% against such a practice being legitamised and where children are harmed by this illegal practice the full weight of the law should be applied to those people prepared to do it.

I am no racist and I have helped many people from different countries considering immigration to Australia.
If people want to come to a new way of life, they should be prepared to leave traditions that are illegal here and just butchery at the best behind.

Whilst I have that strong view, please do not let it stop you from engaging in discussion about it if you are from a country where this practice does occur and you feel it should be allowed in Australia.


----------



## 6436 (Feb 23, 2010)

While I can respect people's cultures and traditions, I think tradition simply for tradition's sake is a dangerous mindset to employ due to the slippery slope it produces. People in countries where genital mutilation is a common practice speak out about it often; it's not just outsider, but people who are in those cultures and feel these sort of customs are not only outdated but a form of control.

I feel this sort of decision is also a slippery slope, but it's such a hard decision for a government official. What do you do?


----------



## pandora (Jan 18, 2010)

I also have respect for traditions and cultures, but as they say "when in Rome, do as the Romans do". So, I do believe that in order to integrate one has to abide to the traditions and cultures of the host country. I live in Belgium and I they have already passed a law forbidding the burka in all public places. Even in Italy, a woman was fined 500 euros for wearing hers in public and refusing to take if off when a policeman was doing a routine identity check to see if she was legally living in the country. 

As for this subject, I read that a lot of immigrant communities Europe still practice this horrible torturous crime (and it is a crime) on their daughters every year. And it does go unpunished, because it is done by a no brainer in their own backyard hidden from the rest of world outside.


----------



## Lenore (Oct 16, 2009)

My understanding of this is that it is a cultural thing and not religious.
It may be put forward as religious but is in fact not.
I oppose very strongly any such mutilation either in Australia or anywhere else. If it is found to be carried out in Oz then the I would like to see the full weight of the law used to punish the offender.


----------



## Dr Undies (Nov 6, 2010)

Female Genital Mutilation is just that...unlike circumcision of the male's foreskin...the clitoris is removed..thus depriving the young girl of her full sexuality when she reaches puberty. It is a barbaric practice that the UN and other groups are trying to put an end to in many countries where it is regularly practised. It is pure and simple child abuse and there's absolutely no legitimate medical reason for it to be performed on any child. It is illegal in Australia and anyone who enters Australia who cannot follow the law of the land ...can expect to face the consequences. As Australians we will not tolerate this barbaric child abuse!


----------



## denielmark (Oct 28, 2010)

*culture*

Australians tend to have a very good sense for genuineness so the best thing to do when first meeting is simply to be yourself. People will generally respect you for who you are and your background.

The subjects that are usually most easily and appropriately discussed amongst relative strangers are place of origin, current residence, how you came to be in Australia and then perhaps educational and career history. Australians are usually very interested in hearing about other places and cultures, given that the Australian population is a multicultural one, much like Canada's.

IT Recruitment London


----------



## alvin19 (Jan 4, 2011)

i do respect the culture from other country as it was always the country's treasure and heritage as well.. but for me having that issue "female genital mutilation" is kind sinful and shouldnt be done to any child regardless the country.. we have to respect one another and doing those kind of practice or culture should not be tolerated, i think anyone who would do that should be dealt by penalities and consequences that the goverment should be imposed it strictly..


----------

